# Salt Sand Application



## milesscott (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there
I'm hoping a few of your Pro's can help me out here. I have been asked to place a bid for application of a salt/sand mix to a few parking lots i'm bidding. Does anyone have a formula I can use to figure out how much to apply and how much to charge per event?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

What area are you in, and what are the ratio and rates for your sand sat mix? I asked a question simlar o this the other day, got 60 views, and no one cared to lend a hand....


----------



## milesscott (Oct 16, 2012)

minnesota and 10% salt


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

I would say.... Start by using the (search) box at the top of the page. There is a ton of information on here to answer all your questions.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you buying it mixed at 10% or mixing your own? That is a hard mix to spread, not enough salt content. We spread sand/salt mix for years but now we just put down salt regardless of what they ask for. We mixed ours 30%.

I would guess 1200lbs/acre, it will be heavy per yard.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Sand will just get dragged into the apartments. Carpet will get dirty and need to be cleaned often.:laughing:


----------



## milesscott (Oct 16, 2012)

I will probably buy sand and mix in salt as i go. I dont own an electric spreader yet. Probably use a heavy duty walk behind spreader. Just the traffic areas need to be spread as it is a parking lot of an apartment complex and cars will be parked in the parking spots.


----------



## milesscott (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you think a small walk behind spreader will work?


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

I would get a quad and put a spreader on that. If you already have the 4 wheeler you can even get a pull behind spreader on craigslist for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## milesscott (Oct 16, 2012)

How much should I charge per pound for application?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

baltmatic spreader on the back of a compact tractor....has a mixing bar in it so it helps keep it flowing......


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry, jumping in a little late on this one. We mix 30 percent salt with 70 percent "manufactured sand", This is actually fine gravel which hasn't be processed much and has sharp edges. We mix it on the asphalt in our yard with one of our JD644E's about 100 tonnes at a time (makes the math easy).


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cet;1501846 said:


> Are you buying it mixed at 10% or mixing your own? That is a hard mix to spread, not enough salt content. We spread sand/salt mix for years but now we just put down salt regardless of what they ask for. We mixed ours 30%.
> 
> I would guess 1200lbs/acre, it will be heavy per yard.


Unless the sand is dripping wet, ten to one will spread just fine and wont freeze in the pile. It does need to be mixed well.



Landcare - Mont;1527350 said:


> Sorry, jumping in a little late on this one. We mix 30 percent salt with 70 percent "manufactured sand", This is actually fine gravel which hasn't be processed much and has sharp edges. We mix it on the asphalt in our yard with one of our JD644E's about 100 tonnes at a time (makes the math easy).


Is your 30/70 ratio by weight or volume?


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Weight. We get approximately 70 tonnes of "sand" and 30 tonnes of salt delivered on the same day and mix it up and stack it into the storage sheds. That's what Greg's doing tomorrow morning.


----------

